# How many of y'all are crotcch-rocket junkies?



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

'tis a fantasy of mine.


----------



## Bev (Aug 20, 2010)

Just took it out now  I'm only a beginner with a vespa but I love it! Its raining though and I'm soaking wet but who doesn't like a ride in the rain at 1:30 in the morning!


----------



## Ducati_hottie (Oct 24, 2010)

Absolutely, I tried to post a picture. But I'm too new. I currently own a S2R 1000 and a GT 1000. Never can have just one! In the market for a dirt bike next. Hopefully my husband doesn't read this, he says I have too much garage space already. I keep threatening to buy a Smart car so I can have more room on my side for another couple motorcycles.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

first bike i ever fell truly in love with.










i'd love to have one but i would kill myself driving it.


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been looking at Ninjas for a few months, much to the delight of my children. The 636 really appeals to me. I spoke to someone at length recently about his and he said he loves it! I'd like to try riding, to see if this is the right thing for me. If it is, I'll make the investment in gear and take the Rider course. 

However, it'll be a few years before I can work it financially. I love sport bikes, but ultimately may go for a different model for distance riding.


----------



## Ducati_hottie (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes! I highly recommend the rider safely courses.


----------

